# Speedsolving Spectacular Competition Series #1



## EthanMCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

Hi everyone! This will be a fun series of week-long competitions that will be based off of points. And the overall winner gets a cookie.

Here’s the link: https://sites.google.com/view/speedsolvingspectacular

Events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
Pyraminx
Skewb
Square-1
3x3 OH
3x3 FMC
2BLD
3BLD

Week one will start next Sunday (Nov. 12) at around 9:00 PST and end Saturday (Nov. 18) at around 5:00 PST. I will post soon with Week 2’s dates.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 7, 2022)

I signed up. First time trying FMC! Hope I do good!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 8, 2022)

Week 2 will be Sunday (Nov. 19) to Saturday (Nov. 25). All the events will be the same and if you registered, you can compete in all of them.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 8, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I signed up. First time trying FMC! Hope I do good!


Good luck!


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 8, 2022)

For some reason I can't use the Google Form, but can I sign up here?

I want to compete in everything.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 8, 2022)

Yeah same. I cant access google form


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 8, 2022)

Could you please make the competitor document list public please? Thank you.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> For some reason I can't use the Google Form, but can I sign up here?
> 
> I want to compete in everything.





helloimcubedup said:


> Yeah same. I cant access google form


Okay just dm me and I'll add you


Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Could you please make the competitor document list public please? Thank you.


I already did


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

@DuckubingCuber347 im going to delete your registration as you said no to all of them.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> For some reason I can't use the Google Form, but can I sign up here?
> 
> I want to compete in everything.


Oh, you’re competing in everything? I didn’t see that before. I’ll add you


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

Also, if you DNF all of your solves, you only get 1 point. And you must provide an explanation of why you dnfed all of them.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 9, 2022)

dm from where?


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

just start a conversation w me

ig posting here works too, but the form would be preferred.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 10, 2022)

OH ok


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 10, 2022)

cookie monster ahahhaah
*dies*


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 11, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> cookie monster ahahhaah
> *dies*


are you okay?


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 11, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> cookie monster ahahhaah
> *dies*


yeahhhhhh u good?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 11, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> are you okay?





helloimcubedup said:


> yeahhhhhh u good?


Do you guys not know who cookie monster is?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 11, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Do you guys not know who cookie monster is?


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 12, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Do you guys not know who cookie monster is?


yes I do, I mean the “ *dies* ” part. Also, this thread is for the competition, not cookie monster lol

I might start the comp a little early or late, as I might be eating breakfast then lol


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 13, 2022)

Is it 9:00 in the morning or night? Because if it was in the morning you would be 3 hours late.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

Oh sorry i was busy i am going to finish uploading scrams (it takes a while). I’ll be done by 1PM


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 13, 2022)

how can i get to the scrambles if i cant get access to it due to family link


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

I will screenshot it once I am done getting the scrams. This is taking a while


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 13, 2022)

ok. hope you dont lose your sanity doing that.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> ok. hope you dont lose your sanity doing that.


Too late.



THE COMPETITION HAS BEGUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will now send out FMC scrambles in your messages if you signed up for it.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 13, 2022)

i dont have fmc.











also where are the screenshots of the scrambles


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> i dont have fmc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry I took a break for lunch.
FMC is sent only to FMC.
Once I’m done sending that out I’ll post the screenshots. Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 13, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> how can i get to the scrambles if i cant get access to it due to family link


Samsung phone? i know a trick there


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

Ignore the last two scrams on img 4 and first on 5 plz


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 13, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Samsung phone? i know a trick there


...........................................................................


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 14, 2022)

Video proof needed?


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 14, 2022)

No but if you want you can


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 14, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> ...........................................................................


?


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 14, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> ?


I dont wanna talk abut that


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 14, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> I dont wanna talk abut that


DM?


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 14, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> DM?


no


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 14, 2022)

Ok


helloimcubedup said:


> no


----------



## Burrito (Nov 14, 2022)

I have signed up!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 15, 2022)

Burrito said:


> I have signed up!


The first comp ends Saturday


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 16, 2022)

WE ONLY HAVE THREE COMPETITORS WHO HAVE SUBMITTED TIMES!!! hyn is the only one other than me and my brother that has competed. PLEASE COMPETE NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 16, 2022)

Don't worry I'll get it done by Friday.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 16, 2022)

I will do it soon.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 19, 2022)

@EthanMCuber Is it 5:00 AM or PM? I've done most of the events but I haven't done 3BLD or FMC.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

PM (I’ll try to sleep in tonight lol), although I might close it earlier.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 19, 2022)

Ok, I'll finish it by noon.


----------



## Burrito (Nov 19, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> Week 2 will be Sunday (Nov. 19) to Saturday (Nov. 25). All the events will be the same and if you registered, you can compete in all of them.


i have a comp on nov.26


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 19, 2022)

@EthanMCuber

I finished every event I signed up for, which was everything. Can you make sure you got all my results and the FMC solutions?


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> I finished every event I signed up for, which was everything. Can you make sure you got all my results and the FMC solutions?


Yep!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

I am going to keep Comp 1 going for one more week, as it would be unfair to people gone for Thanksgiving break who wanted to compete. Comp 2 will start one week after tomorrow.


----------



## floppycubing (Nov 20, 2022)

The sheet doesn't let me sign up, I thought there were 5 competitions. Shouldn't this have been the third week?

EDIT: I didn't see the new post you made. I'll make sure to sign up.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

Ok I’ll open the form up, I closed it as the first comp was starting already, but I can open it if you want to sign up.


----------



## Burrito (Nov 21, 2022)

School has caught up to me so i most likely cannot solve in time. Sorry


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 21, 2022)

yea same : ((((((((((((((


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 21, 2022)

Oh. Sorry that you aren’t able to compete. There will be comps during winter break, though.


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 21, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> yea same : ((((((((((((((


Same probably


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 27, 2022)

Comp 2 has begun! For FMC, the scrambles are on the website. Use the same thread as before for your results.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 5, 2022)

When will Round 2 end?


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 6, 2022)

This Saturday. I’ve been really busy with school and I had a comp on Sunday, so this will be the last competition.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 7, 2022)

Ok! I'll make sure to get it done by then. Also, same thing for me, I have a lot of schoolwork to do and I'm really only left with 1 good hour of free time to cube.


----------



## Burrito (Dec 7, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> This Saturday. I’ve been really busy with school and I had a comp on Sunday, so this will be the last competition.


Ill try to solve Friday or earlier.

Cant remember my events tho

here are the ones i remember:

3x3
2x2
3x3 OH
2x2 OH (?)
idk


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 9, 2022)

check the website


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 10, 2022)

I'll finish it by 7:00pm tonight.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 11, 2022)

Actually nvm I need about 1hour and a half for fmc sorry.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 11, 2022)

@EthanMCuber 
Sorry for writing 3 posts, but this is very important. 

You might see on the google form for some events that I answered twice. This is because earlier this week, I did a few events, and I planned to do more the next day. However, I had a lot of homework to do, until today. I realized I forgot which events I did, so I decided to do all of them again. For the events where I did it twice, you can just do the first one that I did. 

Also, for FMC, could I please have another day? Sorry, it is taking so long, I just didn't expect this to happen.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> @EthanMCuber
> Sorry for writing 3 posts, but this is very important.
> 
> You might see on the google form for some events that I answered twice. This is because earlier this week, I did a few events, and I planned to do more the next day. However, I had a lot of homework to do, until today. I realized I forgot which events I did, so I decided to do all of them again. For the events where I did it twice, you can just do the first one that I did.
> ...


No problem. I understand, I’ve had lots of homework too, so I haven’t been doing that much cubing recently (except for a comp on the 4th). I think you’re the only one who’s competed in both weeks, so you won!


----------

